# Prairie radiator relocation kit?



## donedealin (Aug 21, 2010)

First of all I would like to say thank you for all the help and answering all my questions I have had so far.You guys are great.Does anyone know if the Brute radiator relocation kit with a highlifter brute radiator will work for a prairie 700?Thank you very much.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the prarie rad mounts a little different from the brute


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Probably more like the 650 SRA.... I dont honestly know though, just my .02


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have found some brackets I'm going to use (I think) on my SRA, I'll have some pics when I get done.

As posted above, The Prairie is similar to its Brute SRA brother.


----------



## donedealin (Aug 21, 2010)

ok maybe I should have been a little more clear with what I was trying to ask.will a high lifter radiator for a brute 750 and a brute radiator relocation kit work for a 700 prairie?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

...the brute radiator is actually a universal one....not 100% sure that the bolt holes for the bracket will match up with the rack, you may have to drill a couple new holes or something of that nature. If its on top of the rack, honestly I dont think it matters what kind of radiator it is long as you can hook your hoses up to it and a fan. Brackets are super simple to build to support the radiator of your choice.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

rad to bracket should match since they are both h/l products, may have to mod bracket to rack


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ill have a definitive answer for you on this in just a bit


----------



## donedealin (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks very much.


----------

